# Medina Gun Show 12/11



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Been a while but decided to attend and see what was there. I'd have to say the it has declined in quality long guns, with a massive amount of military equipment. Ammo, and reloading components have gone off the charts with primers going from $150 - $160 per K. Powder at $45 a lb, when it could be purchased for far less down the road. Needles to say it was probably my last.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I love the radio add for the local gun show that ends with”Low, low gun show prices!” Yeah right.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Always liked the Medina show, prices are out of control, guns, ammo and reloading supplies.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Long time ago was my absolute favorite Gun Show. Long drive but was normally worth it. I quit going when it became what it is today. SAD


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

the ones at Cuyahoga Fairgrounds have gone the same way ... last time I was there seemed like half the vendors and it was 50 / 50 gun stuff and all manner of other stuff ... everything is popularly priced ... you might find some hard to get items but for the most part it's nothing special ...


----------

